
Google Maps Platform new pricing moves to July 16th - maptiler
https://developers.google.com/maps/billing/important-updates
======
maptiler
Scared of the price hike? There is now a bit more time to search for Google
Maps alternatives which will not break your budget...

If you have not seen it yet - you can check also our recently launched
MapTiler Cloud ([https://cloud.maptiler.com/](https://cloud.maptiler.com/)) -
which is a very affordable map hosting service from the authors of the popular
open-source project OpenMapTiles.

